# re-pop Stingray slik



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 28, 2022)

I have a '70 Stingray that I use to beat on and ride quite a bit. I recently purchased a re pop slik for the rear. I figured no big deal if not an original I can skid and ride without the fear of ruining a original tire. Well it came on a cheap wheel and seeme to have a hop. i attributed it to the rim. Well when i got it mounted on my S-2 it still had a hop. Is it really possible that they can not even produce a balanced round tire? I will beat it up a bit and most likely put it on a bike to sell. I know it is a re pop from another country and should not expect much but at least a round tire would be a start. Going back to the Duro sliks from now on. Check out my saran wrap set fix, good as new hahahahaha


----------



## Drosentreter (Sep 28, 2022)

Genuinely sad that the reproduction don’t come close to the og’s. I suppose you could test your skills and build a rim that hops the opposite direction to even it out😉🤣


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Sep 28, 2022)

I have a couple of those Sllks, the Taiwan tires were always great quality.
Is it Chinese? I could see that being a problem man.


----------



## vince72 (Sep 28, 2022)

Those tires look soo cool!
Eventually I will buy one


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Sep 28, 2022)

Hey man, it just occurred to me. If the tire is warped on one side put a 20x1.75 tube in it inflated to 45psi and leave it alone for at least a week or more.
Schwinn ran 20" middleweight tubes at higher pressures in the BMX Scrambler tires.
It may help reshape the tire so it rides better.
Hope this helps man.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 28, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> Hey man, it just occurred to me. If the tire is warped on one side put a 20x1.75 tube in it inflated to 45psi and leave it alone for at least a week or more.
> Schwinn ran 20" middleweight tubes at higher pressures in the BMX Scrambler tires.
> It may help reshape the tire so it rides better.
> Hope this helps man.



I'm hoping it was misshapen from sitting and having it aired up will even it out.


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 29, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> I have a couple of those Sllks, the Taiwan tires were always great quality.
> Is it Chinese? I could see that being a problem man.



Ahhhh Sooo


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 29, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I'm hoping it was misshapen from sitting and having it aired up will even it out.




I've had this experience with other tires. Making sure they are seated properly/even all the way around can be challenging with Chinese tires that have been shelved for a while. Then get out & ride on a hot day to help "knead" them back into proper shape. May take a couple times but have had good luck with this method in the past.

Sometimes I've had cheap inner tubes cause a tire to inflate all wonky or the tube got twisted/uneven from not paying close attention during install. I like to talc the tire & tube to prevent them from sticking which can cause uneven inflation.

Hope this helps.✌️

If that doesn't work, maybe you could skid on the high spot a few times to remove the hop!  🤣  🤣  (kidding)


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 29, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I've had this experience with other tires. Making sure they are seated properly/even all the way around can be challenging with Chinese tires that have been shelved for a while. Then get out & ride on a hot day to help "knead" them back into proper shape. May take a couple times but have had good luck with this method in the past.
> 
> Sometimes I've had cheap inner tubes cause a tire to inflate all wonky or the tube got twisted/uneven from not paying close attention during install. I like to talc the tire & tube to prevent them from sticking which can cause uneven inflation.
> 
> ...



I aired it up and have been riding it seems to be smoothing out. Also the outer 2 edges of the tread are higher then the middle, I'm planning on putting some sand paper to them to bring them down.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 29, 2022)

The edges will wear quickest & even out with the middle. See how they are after a few rides before sanding perhaps....


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 29, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> The edges will wear quickest & even out with the middle. See how they are after a few rides before sanding perhaps....



I was beating them up pretty good today already riding smoother.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 29, 2022)

Excellent!!


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Sep 30, 2022)

Darthvader said:


> Ahhhh Sooo



Just so I an clear on the differences, the Taiwan tires were made to Schwinn specs.
They fit S-2 rims properly.
The Chinese tires aren't made to the same standards. They go on the rims with very little effort and seem to dismount when the mood strikes them. 
Like Mr. Monkeyarms said, they can be convinced to act like tires most of the time so don't give up without a fight.


----------



## vince72 (Sep 30, 2022)

What brand are the better repops?


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 1, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> Genuinely sad that the reproduction don’t come close to the og’s. I suppose you could test your skills and build a rim that hops the opposite direction to even it out😉🤣



It's not Hoppa a long cassidy here, it's got a flat spot on it.. Iv'e seen this many times before on the repops...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 1, 2022)

vince72 said:


> What brand are the better repops?



I have had good luck with the Duro"s and Cheng Shin tires..


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 1, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> I have had good luck with the Duro"s and Cheng Shin tires..



The raised  Schwinn Stingray lettering is nice it looks tough, all black no white letters. I have a few of the Duros they are nice.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Oct 1, 2022)

vince72 said:


> What brand are the better repops?



Agreed on the Duro and Cheng Shin tires being some of China's best tires.
You can tell the Schwinn Slik Taiwan tires if you look around the bead area. They say Made In Taiwan where you cannot see it when they are mounted. It is written in small lettes to make it less visible.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 3, 2022)

It seems over inflating and some hard riding seems to have helped quite a bit. Still some high edges even though I spent the weekend doing tight circles. Once it evened out a bit I went and scored another one, again no raised White letters.


----------

